# mosquitos!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, what is the best way to deal with mozzie bites, I'm covered!!! I have a couple of plug in thingies in my bedroom, anti mozzie candles all over the house, I spray myself and my bed every night - hell, I've even been closing my windows and put the air con and fan on all night, but, I still here that nasty little whine buzzing around during the night and in the morning I'm covered in yet more bites! I've counted em, I have 32 bites, 4 of which are on my face - HELP ME PLEASE

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Jo

Find where they're breeding - Ponds etc! If they're on your property - buy chemicals and KILL EM. 

Sleep covered up. OK this leaves the face open, still. 

Invest in Mosquito nets for the beds. I was born in the Caribbean and grew up with them. You should see about getting screens for the windows too.

Remember too that mozzies are drawn to light. Keep the inside of the house dark prior to going to bed. 

MOSQUITO coils - these smell foul but work WAY better than candles. Work VERY WELL INDEED if combined with nets. I've slept bite free in jungles like this. 

Old solutions to an old problem.

The other thing is to see the quack- It could be that you're excessively reacting to the bites. My wife reacts to almost anything.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Close all doors & windows before it gets dark or pull the shutters down if you have them, & and is there stagnant water near the house?, perhaps a plant pot or bucket near the house?. And as Chris says, mosquito coils are very effective.
I spend the winter in SE Asia & I believe its almost an offence in some countries (Singapore?) to catch dengue fever (mosquito born) because you are blamed for not taking enough precautions,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know of any stagtnant water nearby, but I think they like our grass/lawn which I has an irrigation system. I used to enjoy sitting on our terrace at dusk - sooooo relaxing listening to the crickets and watching the sun go down behind the mountains, seeing the planes landing at Malaga airort in the distance, with a glass of chilled wine..... I dont do that now, which is a shame, so is shutting the house up at dusk - but hey...!! 

So I need to get a mosquito coil - any tips where from?? I have seen net screens that fit into the window runners, I shall persue that too. I will also get some net curtains for the bedroom.

Thanks for the advise, I wondered if people actually become immune eventually, cos the locals round here seem to carry on regardless. And yes, Chris, maybe I'm like your wife and just react badly. I've got some piriton (antihistamine), which I'm loathe to use, but needs must!

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo,
Mosquito coils are in any supermarket round by the home products section, net curtains are also good over an open doorway. And any handyman could make a simple wooden frame with screen to fit over a window. And you can still sit outside with your vino, just cover your legs & arms and put a coil under the table. BTY, do you keep your red wine in the fridge, try it, lovely!.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

JO, Sorry I forgot to tell you, that mozzie is def. a female & there is normaly only the one waiting for you in your bedroom or bathroom. she will be up near the ceiling or hiding behind the curtains, walk around waving a towel, she´s easy to kill!. Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know of any stagnant water nearby,


Ornamental Ponds, pools, fountains? - neighbours too? Also any small streams/ditches etc? 

Red Wine in the fridge  - not if it's any good! 

Cheap village plonk - bit of lemonade (Lidl or Mercadona better than Fanta which is imo too sweet) to get TINTO DE VERANO. (Summer RedWine)


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

The young Spanish down here like their cheap red wine with cola, I think they call it a Kalimocho?. Think of the sugar content, but then again they have parents who demand a J&B or B/tines and then mix with cola: The power of advertising!.
Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> The young Spanish down here like their cheap red wine with cola, I think they call it a Kalimocho?. Think of the sugar content, but then again they have parents who demand a J&B or B/tines and then mix with cola: The power of advertising!.
> Rob


aka Kalimotxo  In Germany they call it Cola-Rot - there's also Cola-Weiss. The caffeine takes the sting off the headaches of CHEAP wine. better still a J&B with Diet coke - calorie control


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

jojo, for the bites, get after-bite from farmacia, ammonia solution which takes the sting out of the bites. Also T-tree oil works to calm em down and hydrocortisone cream too. For prevention look on the supermarket shelves for the impregnated spirals like shown here on the link.Moskill Coils : Johnson Ross Tackle, The Best Specialist Carp Fishing Tackle
You can buy them now in Spain and they really do ward off the mossies in the evening. They burn slow and do give off a noticeable odour but not too unpleasant. Of course buring citronella oil in an oil lamp helps too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Ok, what is the best way to deal with mozzie bites, I'm covered!!! I have a couple of plug in thingies in my bedroom, anti mozzie candles all over the house, I spray myself and my bed every night - hell, I've even been closing my windows and put the air con and fan on all night, but, I still here that nasty little whine buzzing around during the night and in the morning I'm covered in yet more bites! I've counted em, I have 32 bites, 4 of which are on my face - HELP ME PLEASE
> 
> Jo



Suffered the same last week.

I spoke to the neighbour who has suffered and have now done the following.

We have citronella candles throughout the house, and we have those spiral burning things for when we are outside.
On the window sills we now have planters each with Citronella, mint, lavender & basil in them. Also we have got a couple of plug in "Raid" night and day liquid mossie thingies, some mozzie spray to spray last thing at night, and finally some Inkor repellente spray for skin.

Touch wood, I have not been bitten for two days now.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Suffered the same last week.
> 
> I spoke to the neighbour who has suffered and have now done the following.
> 
> ...


But can you still breathe??????? LOL

Jo xx


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo, Yes, but I have never seen the long term results from breathing in a chemical anti mozzie every night. They assure us its safe but every summer for ... years??.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> But can you still breathe??????? LOL
> 
> Jo xx


House smells wonderful with Lavendar, Basil & mint!!!
I use the rest sparingly, when required


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

BASIL is used EXTENSIVELY in the Valencia region. Huge bushes. I have Lavender but we're high up and don't really suffer much anyway since the stream was cleared up a bit..


----------



## merlindale (Jun 23, 2008)

hi, 

diane here, not been on the forum for a while, due to working shifts etc, when we were in benidorm a few weeks ago, i was covered, and i used aloe vera gel, its green in colour but takes the bites away overnite and the little mossies are not to keen in biting you again!! We have decided to stay in the uk for a while longer, so it'l be a couple of years before we are out, but my mum and dad are now moving along the road to el rosa? something like like to a huge villa so we can visit them more often with just flights to pay, so hopefully the next few years fly in and we can move when kids are out of school and we have a few years to learn spanish.

diane x


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*spray*

Hi,
Avon sell a spray called ....ever so soft...this not only works for mozzies but also pesky flies, the americans use it in afganistan and the like, I read an artical that they (Avon) dont advertize it as a mozzie repelant because it is an oil and a good oil at that.....you dont need much and it last for ages....hope this helps.


----------



## DarkIsle (Aug 18, 2007)

mr lee said:


> Hi,
> Avon sell a spray called ....ever so soft...this not only works for mozzies but also pesky flies, the americans use it in afganistan and the like, I read an artical that they (Avon) dont advertize it as a mozzie repelant because it is an oil and a good oil at that.....you dont need much and it last for ages....hope this helps.


Never tried it myself, but it has a good reputation against the dreaded midges in Scotland.


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*skin so soft*

Hi on my last post I said it was called ever so soft........its not....its called skin so soft, and this does work, ........have fun.


----------



## Graham Avis (Apr 5, 2008)

Try Wrights Coal Tar Soap. It works for me and the fragrance aint that bad......... promise. Sounds like anything is worth a try Jo.

As for the Avon Skin so Soft, yes try it......but I climb in Scotland and it has mixed reviews.........some good - some not quite so good. But hey, sounds like your a desparate woman!!!

Graham


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Graham Avis said:


> Try Wrights Coal Tar Soap. It works for me and the fragrance aint that bad......... promise. Sounds like anything is worth a try Jo.
> 
> As for the Avon Skin so Soft, yes try it......but I climb in Scotland and it has mixed reviews.........some good - some not quite so good. But hey, sounds like your a desparate woman!!!
> 
> Graham


HI,
My friend had that Avon stuff when we were camping at Glenelg......she swears by it, it works for her, but i still woke up in the morning and you could join the dots ! But I didn't get any infected bites....which I normally do !
Jungle formula is the only thing that works for me.....and the little vampires still manage to find bits to bite !
The midgies here are fierce at the moment too !
Nance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanx for everyones advice and imput. I'mtrying bits of everything and its working I think so far!! I have coils (any tips on seperating them without breaking them??), I have planted some lavender in a window box hanging on my bedroom window and some more in my front garden. I spray my room with mosquito killer an hour before bedtime, shutting the windows. When I go to bed I put my coils on the window sill and open them again and from early evening I just keep covering myself in anti mozzie spray and then have my coils burning all over my terrace!!!

The top tip I've discovered for myself is NOT to wear any perfume!!! and a friend told me that eating lots of garlic helps!!??!

I will get some of that avon stuff, but I think its mail order, so I'm gonna get OH to organise that in the UK and bring it over

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Wils & Nance said:


> Jungle formula is the only thing that works for me.....


Jungle Formula (least ways the serious nasty smelling 95% DEET version) has a tiny downside. 

In extreme heat it tends to form a skin, which sounds good and insect wise is good - but it CAN lead to perspiration blockage. It's designed to be used with COMBAT clothing and used either on cloth or the limited exposed areas of flesh. 

If used liberally ALL OVER, basically you cannot sweat properly. You get VERY VERY HOT.

A natural solution is MASSIVE doses of Vit.B. This can be done by drinking COPIUS amounts of beer. The problem is that eventually your perspiration smells like a brewery. Fine in a jungle surrounded by others in the same boat - Not so good in "fine" company.

Jo. Separating coils - it comes with practise.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Lol Chris !
You've just explained why Wils doesn't get bitten............"BEER" !
I always thought they didn't like the taste of his blood, lol ! 
I hate beer. And i only put jungle formula on any exposed areas, which at night is usually just my arms, face, feet and sometimes my calfs.
A word of warning for the ladies is it will smear nail polish !
Nance
P.S, no offence meant to any fellas who wear nail polish !!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Wils & Nance said:


> A word of warning for the ladies is it will smear nail polish !


DEET is a solvent, and may dissolve some plastics, rayon, spandex, other synthetic fabrics, leather, and painted or varnished surfaces. It stings like hell on cuts!


----------



## Graham Avis (Apr 5, 2008)

Aaaahhh Glenelg. My favourite wee Scots village. Many nights in the Glenelg Inn and such a shame that Chris Main has now left. New owners now so we will see what happens but I wish them well........... sorry I digress....Spain.........lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Aye Graham, but they is midges not mosquitos, some defences work for both but many not. The midges of Scottish-west-coast-above-Glasgow are infamous and possibly the worst in the world.


----------



## Graham Avis (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm fully aware of the imfamousies of the wee midgie.......... Been bitten many times and got caught by a swarm in Glen Etive last June. Not one to expand the truth but shall be say that conservatvely, I had about 100 bites just on my feet!!!

As for worst in the world........ I've been bitten in Cyprus and Spain by mossies and I definately agree with you - their continental brothers (or shall I say sisters as they are the ones that bite) dont come close!!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all,
It's nice to hear that many have encountered the "dreaded midgie" !
For something to be so small and cause so much distress....cos' they do !
We've done so much camping and many bike rallies that you kind of get used to 
the experience......eveyone fights to be the closest to the fire, and everyone
is stocked with chemicals to combat them............but really there is nothing
that will completely protect you when out doors.
And Graham, we have also camped at Glen Etive and suffered the same as yourself.
One of the worst places is the Trossachs, so many small lochs there.....it's bad and every year there is a bike rally held there, so in the mornings you see nothing but bikers with red dots all over.......quite comical really !
Nance


----------



## Missty (Jul 12, 2007)

*Lime Cordial?*

Well I don't know if it's an old wives tale but someone told me, their doctor said they should drink water with Lime Cordial. Apparently it makes your blood acidy and the mozzies don't like it.

You can also get mozzie net from the china Bizarre (cheap shops in Spain) with a Velcro attachment only around 3€.

I shut my bedroom window and door, and spray a small doze of mozzie killer into the room about an hour before going to bed.


----------



## Julz21 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Mosquitos are a pain,*

Hi I am new to this forum but I have lived here in Spain for 5 years All the things we have tried for mosquitos are not 100% effective there is however a product that does work its avon skin so soft all the skin so soft range has something the mosquitos dont like. I belive it is supplied to the Brittish forces whilst abroad to repel the little b......s . Any stagnent water arround you will be a good breeding ground for them You dont need chemicals to stop them just pour a small amount of olive oil on the top of the water this stops the air getting to the water and the mosquito lave die.

Julz21


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

You think Spain has problems?
I Summer in Sweden away from the heat of Spain (although 35c is not unusual here).
Out here in the sticks the insect life is a nightmare with all sorts of weird evil flying creatures waiting to attack,including lots of mossies.
Most of the country is covered with tens of thousands of lakes and forests which is paradise for huge squadrons of them.
There are some areas where people are virtual prisoners in their own homes during the height of Summer, because of the absolutely massive swarms waiting to eat them alive.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

As I lie awake...

I lie awake waiting for you. As I lie on my bed, thinking about you, I feel
this strong urge to grab you and squeeze you, because I can't forget last
night. You came to me unexpectedly during the balmy and calm night, and
what happened in my bed still leaves a tingling sensation in me.

You appeared from nowhere and shamelessly, without any reservations,
you lay on my naked body. You sensed my indifference, so you applied your
hungry mouth to me without any guilt or humiliation, and you nearly drove me
crazy while you drained me. Finally I went to sleep.

Today when I woke up, you were gone. I searched for you but to no avail,
only the sheets bore witness to last night's events. My body still bears faint
marks of your enthusiastic ravishings, making it harder to forget you. Tonight
I will remain awake waiting for you...


B....Y mosquito.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> There are some areas where people are virtual prisoners in their own homes during the height of Summer, because of the absolutely massive swarms waiting to eat them alive.


I'm told Romanians are quite proud of the ferocious reputation their "mossies" have too. My wife has 1st hand experience.


----------



## Twopints (Jan 1, 2008)

Go round before you go bed and swat as many as you can then spray room with killer spray and close door, if you have got a mosquito net use it


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Twopints said:


> Go round before you go bed and swat as many as you can then spray room with killer spray and close door, if you have got a mosquito net use it


I always do a final check before sleeping but the crafty little baskets are quite clever at hiding out of sight.
Apart from the usual things mentioned, leaving the toilet door open,possibly with a small light on and water in the basin, will usually attract them in there instead of the bedroom.
Downside of course is to be on guard if you have to use the toilet through the night.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Try living here we have over 10000 lakes in MN and big issue with mosis and West Nile as a consequence.

We have a bug screen on every window and door of the house.

There are some good products on the market here but many contain Deet.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> Try living here we have over 10000 lakes in MN and big issue with mosis and West Nile as a consequence.
> 
> We have a bug screen on every window and door of the house.
> 
> There are some good products on the market here but many contain Deet.


Much the same here in Sweden,many 1000s of lakes,even up in the Arctic it can be bad around mid-summer,other places people are prisoners in their own houses for a while.
They ask the local govt.to spray the worst infected areas from the air ,but it never happens.
Also losing quite a few tourists as a result of the problem.
Fortunately the nights have cooled quite a bit this week and things are not quite so bad at present.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Much the same here in Sweden,many 1000s of lakes,even up in the Arctic it can be bad around mid-summer,other places people are prisoners in their own houses for a while.
> They ask the local govt.to spray the worst infected areas from the air ,but it never happens.
> Also losing quite a few tourists as a result of the problem.
> Fortunately the nights have cooled quite a bit this week and things are not quite so bad at present.


Yep coming to end of it for us too as its down to 15 c at night and only 27 c during the day.

Been to Sweden many times nice country indeed was actually having lucnh couple of months there in a hotel owned by one of the Roxette people.


----------



## Twopints (Jan 1, 2008)

Great advice here i will be using these tricks, mosquitos are very clever creatures and anticipate your moves when looking for them avoid looking for them like you would a fly, mosquitos hide in not the most obvious places and once you miss swating them its hard to keep your eye on them getting away


----------

